# Drum in surf



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

Do drum run in the guts of the surf and it they do what time of the year is the best?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Surf drum*

April at Quintana Beach in surf!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Late winter, early spring is the time for the oversized drum (BUs). Otherwise, any time of year.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

An old surf hand told me that live/fresh crabs are best in the winter for the big uns! I have caught a couple of big black drum in the surf using crab for bait. 
I like to fight them and think their raw pulling strength is pretty cool, especially in the surf.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

What known as puppy drum will run in the guts of the surf like the ones pictured above. They start their run mid march, and april. The big drums are spawning in deeper water but occasionally you will get one in the surf this time of year. PS those puppy drum are good eating.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I caught a BU in the surf at High Island this past Sunday. The puppies should be there shortly!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

How is squid for bait for the puppies drums.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't want to use anything that attracts Gafftop!


----------



## Scootster (Aug 3, 2010)

When I surf fish I normally end up running larger tackle for Sharks and Bulls but would like to target Puppy Drum and smaller species with my surf rods. All my rods are 10-12' Heavy action (3-8oz) 20-40lb line rated with Sealine 50, Jigmasters or penn 4/0 wides. Are these rods too stiff for this? Also, how do you guys rig as far as leader setup, leader lbs. and hook size?

What kind of setup do you guys use?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

I use a 7.6 spinning outfit with 12lb test for the panfish/bait in the surf. If I get a larger red or drum it's cool. Just takes a little longer to land. Carolina rig with just enough weight, 20-30 lb fluoro leader, #1 lite wire circle hook and a piece of fresh dead shrimp.


----------

